# EOS R + 300 f2.8 MKII the only truly silent event occured @ f 2.8 !



## Canon-Chas (Mar 5, 2020)

I noticed this morning when shooting in silent mode EOS R + 300 f2.8 MKII the only truly silent event occured @ f 2.8 ! Apertures of f3.2 and higher give the usual little internal sound when in silent electronic shutter mode, but @ f2.8 complete silence . Seems a strange anomaly , any ideas ?


----------



## Viggo (Mar 5, 2020)

Canon-Chas said:


> I noticed this morning when shooting in silent mode EOS R + 300 f2.8 MKII the only truly silent event occured @ f 2.8 ! Apertures of f3.2 and higher give the usual little internal sound when in silent electronic shutter mode, but @ f2.8 complete silence . Seems a strange anomaly , any ideas ?


Probably the aperture closing and opening you hear ? 2.8 is wide open so it doesn’t move.


----------



## Canon-Chas (Mar 5, 2020)

Viggo said:


> Probably the aperture closing and opening you hear ? 2.8 is wide open so it doesn’t move.


Thanks, I was just curious as my Sony A9 is completely silent .........


----------



## Viggo (Mar 5, 2020)

Canon-Chas said:


> Thanks, I was just curious as my Sony A9 is completely silent .........


Sony focuses stopped down


----------



## Nelu (Mar 6, 2020)

Viggo said:


> Sony focuses stopped down


So for the Sony that's a bug, not a feature


----------

